# Newbie 30 Gallon Tank Lighting?



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmmmm, no comments? Need some help here, LOL. Anyone?


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Im not the one to be giving much advice, so hang in there. You had a late post last night and an early post today. Some one will be with you shortly. lol. 
What are you using the air pumps for?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You need to stick with low light if you don't want to use CO2, and the light will be about 15 inches from the substrate, assuming you sit the light right on top of the tank. That limits you to T8 fixtures, or to fixtures that take screw-in bulbs, so you could use power saver CFL bulbs. A two bulb T8 fixture would work, but finding 36 inch T8 fixtures and bulbs isn't easy. http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...cfm?c=3578+3733+13612&pcatid=13612&s=lh&r=488 is one source.

If you are willing to suspend the light fixture above the tank, you could use a single bulb T5HO Hagen Glo fixture, http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...m?c=3578+3733+19759&pcatid=19759&s=lh&r=488+2 hanging about 10 inches above the top of the tank. One advantage of this is that if you ever want to use CO2, you could lower the fixture to about 5 inches above the tank to get more light, but not so much that algae would be a major problem.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys. I probably messed up today but I went shopping & bought a few things. 
Petsmart had a GLO T5 HO 36" Double Linear Flourescent Lighting System on close out for $79.00 so I bought it. 

I then bought two Coralife HO 6700K 39w Daylight 36" Bulbs @ close out price of $20.00 each. 

I bought a Marineland Stealth Pro Shatter Proof 100w Heater @ close out price of $25.00.

I bought a 36" Versa-Top Glass Top @ $30.00. 

I bought two bags of Flourite Dark @ $20.00 each. I spent about 30 minutes rinsing that so it would be less cloudy when I added the water.

I got my Marineland Penquin 200 Filter up & running & stuck my digital thermometer in the tank. It reads a balmy 59.5 degree's. 

I did buy two Coralife 21w bulbs that I can either return or keep to replace the 39w bulbs & return them. I kept them because the guy asked me if my lamp was high or low output & I didn't know so figured better to have the bulbs now instead of having to go back to the store today.

Well, that's about it for now. Hope I didn't screw up too bad. What's my next step??? Thanks for any info.

To answer the air pump question, 2 came with the tank setup which I bought used for $40.00. I read somewhere that they are not needed?? I thought air pumps were an important part of tanks. Any help on this would be good too.

I've included some beginning pictures of my tank. Cloudy & will be for a few days I guess. I wonder if I should stir up the substrate every so often??


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Again I can only give you tips im 100% positive on.
Your not going to need air pumps in a planted tank, because it will create surface agitation and you will lose any co2 in the water that the plants would love to have. If you add DIY co2 some people have an air pump and air stone but only run it at night so they don't gas their fish.
Also make sure your water level is very high. That will help create less surface agitation.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

gringostar9 said:


> Again I can only give you tips im 100% positive on.
> Your not going to need air pumps in a planted tank, because it will create surface agitation and you will lose any co2 in the water that the plants would love to have. If you add DIY co2 some people have an air pump and air stone but only run it at night so they don't gas their fish.
> Also make sure your water level is very high. That will help create less surface agitation.


Ok, so no air pumps. I think I'll put the T5NO 21w bulbs in & return the T5HO 39w bulbs. I have no interest in doing CO2 on this tank. This is my first ever planted tank. The only other tank I ever had was a 35G Hexagon many years ago. I had one Red Belly Piranha in that tank & didn't really do anything to it. The fish lived about 6 years & got to be around 6" long.

Hopefully I'm doing the right thing with the lighting, we'll see what Hoppy has to say when he reads what I've done LOL. 

What are some good low light, low maintanence plants to start off with? Thanks for the info.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea thats prob a good idea with the lighting. I have 6 1'' red bellies right now in my 55 gallon. You really need to decide what you want the final product to look like. I suggest getting a nice piece of driftwood and build around it. look at other tanks and take some ideas from everyone. Then add your own twist.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

I put the substrate in today & the water is cloudy. Should I stir the substrate around & mix it up to get all the "cloudy" dust out of it? When can I plant plants & what should I start off with?

Oh, by lowering the lighting to 21w bulbs, I'm assuming I now have 1.4 wpg. Before with the 39w's I had 2.6 wpg. I should be ok now.


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey man, if you still have that fixture what's stopping you from using only 1 bulb? Then you'd have 39w. I have the same exact tank, 30 gallon with t5ho 78w fixture on it but am only using one bulb because I don't need the hassle of diy co2.. I'd keep the t5ho, so you always have options.. Air stone during the photoperiod is definitely not needed however I've found running one for a couple hours at night will get rid of the surface scum that often accumulates due to no surface agitation.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea... Sorta... Hoppy knows way more about light then i do, but apparently wpg has nothing to do with it, that is old information. I don't know to much about it though so i can't give you to much help there. Id assume you are in a low to low-mid light. The t5 bulbs are preferred by most people on this site. I would let everything settle and give it a day or two before you put in any plants.


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

Btw, that cloudiness will settle on the bottom or get caught in the filter and plant your plants whenever you want.. The more plants the better in the beginning. Any plant that have at you local pet store should be fine (as long as it's a true aquatic). You'll end up redoing all the aquascaping when you get use to it anyway.. You have a filter and a good light just have fun now.. Are you familiar with cycling the tank?


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

that they have at your lfs***


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Also look on the swap and shop here. There a plenty of good deals and great plants.


----------



## AMUA6 (Oct 21, 2010)

gringostar9 said:


> Also look on the swap and shop here. There a plenty of good deals and great plants.


+1.


I'm just now starting out as well. I have the same set up except with 2 oscars and a pleco. The three are being booted out tomorrow though lol I replaced my lighting earlier today to a 6500k bulb from Lowe's as opposed to (whatever was in it).

The tank will basically get redone. I plan on using play sand about 2" thick in the bottom, with a ~1" thick of gravel on top of that. Then picking up some Cherry Shrimp :icon_eek:


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

First of all, Thank you to everyone who has replied to this thread. No matter how small your input, it's positive for me. I'm like a hungry sponge absorbing all your knowledge you share with me. Don't be shy, tell me like it is. If I'm doing something stupid in your opinion, tell me. I respect each & everyone of you.

Well, it's day 2 in the life of my tank. Most of the cloudiness has cleared which is a good thing, it shows the filter that came with the setup is working which I had reservations about.

Now to answer questions:

Lighting: I guess I could use just one 39w, that would give me appx. 1.3wpg instead of the 1.4 by running two 21w bulbs & would put $20.00 back in my wallet.

Cycling: I have read some on cycling but need to read more, I'm not clear on it yet.
I plan on taking a water sample to my lfs for testing & advice.

AMUA6 I have a question for you & to the group. Why use Play sand under an inch of gravel? I read a thread on using play sand & my LFS advised against it. They said that when you vacuum & stir up the bottom, the sand can get caught in your filter & cause problems. I'd like to see some pictures of your tank after you get it set.

Substrate: I used Flourite Dark Earth tone for my substrate. How can I mix anything with it without making it look like a mess? Now that I used this, am I stuck with it?

I guess that's about it for now. Looking forward to your advice. Brian


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Put that water back. You have a good 3 weeks before that needs to happen. 
When i cycle a tank i get a ton of goldfish (my lfs sells 50 for a dollar) and add them to the tank. Feed them once a day, and do 25% water changes. A month later the tank is cycled. If you have a decent amount of plants in the tank you might be cycled in 3 weeks.

Look around the substrate forum for ideas and help. A lot of people use top soil or sand so the plants can root into something.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Put the water back???

Lighting: The fixture I have will not allow one single bulb, it requires two so with that being the case, I'm just going to run the two 21w for a total of 42w / 30 gallons = 1.3 wpg. That should be plenty. Now, I need to get the plants & maybe a few gold fish like you suggest Gringostar9. Going to buy some tomorrow. Keep fingers crossed.

Put the water back????? Lost me on that.

Cycling: 25% water changes? How often? Do I just replace the 25% with tap water? Answers to these questions would be a huge help. I'll do some reading on Cycling also. Thanks


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

No need to get the water tested. it will give you no good information.
Your fixture need both lamps in it to complete the circuit. Don't put much stock in the wpg. According to people on this site that is old information. Par is the new way to tell if you are ow or high light. Look at this.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

Change 25% of the water every week. You will be doing a water change every week for as long as you have the tank up and running. Your tap water should be ok.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Update. I bought my first fish today. Went to my LFS & asked what's next. I asked if I could get some fish & the guy said that is the next step so I bought 10 Zebra Danio's. These 9 falla's & 1 lady will start that all important cycling process. The guy at the fish store said it will be 4-6 weeks before I can think about adding any plants or other fish. That will give me time to get caught up on reading & learning about what I need to do next. If this sounds right or wrong, please post what you think...... Pictures of my tank as of today. 5 of the Zebra Danio's posed for a picture. LOL I know, I know, the tank looks awefly bare but it won't be for long. I also purchased a piece of Natural Mopani Wood that I have soaking to get the Tannins out. I'll add it to the tank in a couple days. 

Also, I have a Marineland Penguin 200 Filter, it's missng the Bio Wheel. Is that an important part that I should buy & Install? No idea what it does exactly because mine is missing.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats a good fish to use for cycling, but as far as i know you can put plants in when ever you want. I have read that plants help the cycling process, and can speed it up.


----------



## hubble13 (Sep 1, 2010)

please read up on fishless cycle. using fish to cycle your tank causes undue stress on the fish.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll look into it. I didn't know there was such a thing. How do I tell if my fish are stressed out or not?? They look happy to me. 

I have 9 male Zebra Danio's & 1 female. How can I tell if they are mating?


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

You need to get something in your tank. Get a nice piece of driftwood or a rock, anything. The bacteria you want to grow needs something to hold onto. Your substrate is a good place for it, but the more surface area the better. Im not sure about danios mating, but i doubt it will happen in a uncycled tank.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a nice piece of driftwood I'm soaking now to get the "tannis" out of it. Another day in the tub & it should be ready. I added a rock so far. My LFS says that I shouldn't add plants for a few weeks. Some say add now, some say wait. I'm so confused LOL.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

From what i have found on this sire (and i am new as well) most of the people on here know way more about plants then people at your lfs. I have heard that adding plants is only a positive, and never has a negative effect on a tank beginning to cycle. I really like my lfs and they know a good bit of info but if it comes to plants i get my info here. My advice is to research on this site and ask questions and someone with more knowledge will explain it to you.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

That sounds good. I really want to get some plants going, after all that's why I decided to have a planted tank. Maybe someone who reads this thread will advise me. I need plants that are hardy & forgiving. The easier the better. In the mean time, I'll search & see what I can find within this group. Thanks


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

1 more bit of advice... people sell plants in the swap and shop section for great prices and you get nice healthy plants... its a good spot to look.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

I was a little leary of that because I have no clue what the plants are to begin with. Plus I heard a lot of the plants come with snails & other unwanted critters. Call me a skeptic. Just not sure about that but I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## sdm (Jan 9, 2007)

Theres no reason not to add the plants now. In fact they could help speed up the cycle in your tank if they come from an established aquarium.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

That's what I've heard & read so I did visit the Shop n Swap page, sent a couple PM's but haven't heard back yet. Hope I hear back soon. I'd like to get planting something in there. My tank is still pretty bare.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Update: Finally got a background in place today. Also added 2 pieces of driftwood & my first plant, a clump of Hornwort. See my newest pictures. Getting there slowly but surely. This Saturday, 10/31/10 will be one week up & running. All 10 of my Zebra Danio are doing well, Knock on Driftwood. Now we'll see if the shop light with the 2 40w cool white tubes do the trick or not. 

Wondering about the stones you can see on the floor in the last picture. I was told I could pick rocks from outside, clean them off & put them in my tank. Some had what looked like algae growing on them, faint green algae looking spots. I scrubbed them pretty good with water & a brush. 

What do you guys think? Thanks guys for all the help up to this point. Brian


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Prostock442 said:


> Lighting: I guess I could use just one 39w, that would give me appx. 1.3wpg.


The wpg rule is based on T12 bulbs. The output of T5NO and T5HO is much more than them.
A 28W T5NO produces about the same light output as a 32W T8.
A 54W T5HO produces close to twice the light output of T8 and T12 lamps 


Prostock442 said:


> Why use Play sand under an inch of gravel?


Play sand can become compacted causing a build up of hydrogen sulphide, which will rot the roots of plants.


Prostock442 said:


> I used Fluorite Dark Earth tone for my substrate. How can I mix anything with it without making it look like a mess? Now that I used this, am I stuck with it?


Only other option is to use as a bottom layer in the substrate. For it is a good supply of iron. Put a little pool filter sand over keep it separated from other substrate. I like it, thought.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Good start! Like how the stand matches the wall. 
What bulbs are over the tank here?









What bulbs do you have over it here?


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am using the same light in all the pictures. My camera flash may have affected the actual pictures. I am using a 4' Shop light with 2 40w Cool White tubes. The light fixture is laying on top of the glass cover, right on top of the tank.

Thanks - our house is a Log Home & the wood stand, matches pretty well.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Prostock442 said:


> I am using the same light in all the pictures. My camera flash may have affected the actual pictures. I am using a 4' Shop light with 2 40w Cool White tubes. The light fixture is laying on top of the glass cover, right on top of the tank.


The pictures shows the GLO T5 HO 36" Double Linear Fluorescent Lighting System over the tank. Was that with 1 or 2 bulbs on? What happened to that light system. I was pretty. The lumen output looks 1/3 of what it was originally. I don't see growing anything but ferns and moss with them. Got at least change to daylight bulbs. Is that T8 or T12?


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't figure out what pictures you were referring too, the links came through as all gobbly goo. Those first pictures few pictures, I think 5 or so, I had a coralife T5HO that cost around $120.00 with bulbs. I returned it to the store after reading a few in depth post about Shop light fixtures for lighting. The later pictures, are with the shop light. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Prostock442 said:


> Sorry, I couldn't figure out what pictures you were referring too, the links came through as all gobbly goo. Those first pictures few pictures, I think 5 or so, I had a coralife T5HO that cost around $120.00 with bulbs. I returned it to the store after reading a few in depth post about Shop light fixtures for lighting. The later pictures, are with the shop light. Sorry for the confusion.


Strange when logged in the links showed up right but when logged out was gobbly goo. Here I can't view pictures when I am logged in. It was the picture in post 5 and the last picture I was referring to. Is that T12, T8, or T5HO in the shop lights. Sounds you are an impulsive buyer as I am. 

Here Hyzer used shop light from hydroponic shop and hung to keep the tank low tech.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hilde - If you scroll up to my post above your Today 6:53pm post, those pictures are with the 4' shop light with 2 40w cool white tubes.

When I first setup my tank, I read quite a bit about T5HO & NO tubes. So armed with that information, I searched Rumford Aquarium, Petco & Petsmart for T5 type fixtures. Well, Rumford Aquarium had one for $139.99 with one white & one blue tube, Petco had one for $149.99 & Petsmart had one on clearence for $79.99 plus I had to buy the tubes. So I went with the $79.99 one & bought two T5 HO tubes also on clearence at $20.00 each.

After getting home & hooking it up. I did a few searches for DIY lighting and I found an interesting site http://www.thekrib.com/ that shed a lot of light (pun intended, hehe) on the subject of lighting. So after absorbing as much info as I could from the article on that site & a few other searches on TPT, I decided to go with the "Free" Shop light I've had sitting in my garage for the past 20 years. Hopefully it will work out. So far, it seems fine. I only have one Hornwort plant in my tank & I have 15 Dwarf Sag's on the way. Time will tell. Hope I answered your curiosity. Brian


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Prostock442 said:


> I decided to go with the "Free" Shop light I've had sitting in my garage for the past 20 years. Hope I answered your curiosity. Brian


No still wondering if you have the fat T12 bulb or smaller T8. The T8 can replace, so I read Hoppy say, the T12. It would get light to the bottom better than a T12. 

Sags are good for low light. Just don't get any plants with red as you'll see at Pet Smart.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, I've read that dark green plants are best for low light. There is actually a post here on TPT that someone made that has a huge list of low light plants. I saved it somewhere in my favorites. 

Ok, How do I tell if the tubes I have are T8 or T12? They don't say it on them. They are the original tubes that came with the shop light which is 20+ years old. They are fat tubes. Let me know & I'll see if I can tell.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

T12 bulbs are 1 1/2 inches in diameter. T8 bulbs are 1 inch in diameter. Four foot T12 bulbs are 40 watts and T8 bulbs are 32 watts.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

So Hoppy, can I purchase T8 tubes to replace the T12? Will they both work in my shop light fixture? If so, I may upgrade to T8's if I find the T12's aren't cutting it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Prostock442 said:


> So, can I purchase T8 tubes to replace the T12? Will they both work in my shop light fixture? If so, I may upgrade to T8's if I find the T12's aren't cutting it.


You would have to confirm that with Hoppy. Of all I have read he has the most understanding of light in an aquarium. 

Here is an example of 55 G with a single 48" T8 32 watt 10,000K bulb.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You can use T8 and T12 bulbs interchangeably. They give about the same light, but the T8 uses 20% less electricity doing it. If you have a good reflector, the T8 bulb should give more light than the T12.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> You can use T8 and T12 bulbs interchangeably. They give about the same light



I beg to differ, for read here that 4 T-8 bulbs output 2x 3 T-12 bulbs, as measured by a light meter. Also reading this again noted that 
T8's run on an electronic ballast, and will not run (efficiently) in a fixture with a regular ballast.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

UPDATE: 11/03/10
Got some plants planted in my first planted tank. It's a start. Enjoy!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The tank is coming along! Slowly but steadily. BUT....

Are you checking your ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates every day and doing water changes to keep your ammonia and nitrites under 0.25ppm?

If not, your danios are being subjected to toxic amounts of waste as your tank cycles. They don't always show it until too late.

I strongly recommend you go get a Master Freshwater test kit if you don't already have one.

Testing your water is the only way you'll know how to maintain it safe for your current fish, and when your tank is done cycling so you can start adding more.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Laura Lee
Well I'm confused to be honest. My LFS said not to do any water changes for the first 4-6 weeks, that my tank needs to cycle before I change the water. She (the employee) said that if I do water changes now, I'll defeat what's already been accomplished (all the bacteria growth, ect...). I have a dip stick test kit that I test the water with. 

Testing as of today 11/04:

Nitrates are at10 
Nitrites are at 0
Water Hardness is at 75 (soft)
Chlorine is at 0 
Alkalinity is at 80 (moderate)
PH level is around 7.2. 

I'm in to the second week of the tank being setup (10/23) with fish added on (10/25). Everything looks good to me. I don't have an ammonia test kit, they said I didn't need one yet.

So, what's your thoughts?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

It is a balancing act. Go as long as possible without water changes. When you see nitrites you will need to do water changes. It is possible that you have a silent cycle going. Plants are observing the waste. Best to not add any more fish for a month.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

A few of my Zebra Danio have what looks like Red Gill starting. I don't know what to do. I added an air stone tonight hoping it will help. The plants are all new as of last night. I posted in "Fish" forum for help. I also read that I can use Metafix & or Salt as meds? Any idea?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Prostock442 said:


> A few of my Zebra Danio have what looks like Red Gill starting. I also read that I can use Metafix & or Salt as meds? Any idea?


PrimaFix helped me when I had that problem.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Red Gill problem has been resolved. Now, back to the original reason for this post. I'm still having trouble with Lighting. I have a 4' Shop light (20 years old) with 2 40w T-12 Tubes. My plants are not looking very good. Have not added ferts yet, just wondering about the light. Is it enough? 30g tank is 36" wide 12" depth 16" tall.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Prostock442 said:


> Red Gill problem has been resolved.
> My plants are not looking very good. I have a 4' Shop light (20 years old) with 2 40w T-12 Tubes. Have not added ferts yet,


What resolved the red gill problem?

Well your light is not the optimum thus it will take a while for the plants to adjust. At barrreport read that If the spectral quality of the light changes the plant adapts and manufactures a different pigment type to match the new ambient conditions. An example is the leaves during the Autumn. Dosing with Brightwell FlorinMulti (Calcium chloride, iron EDTA, magnesium sulphate, potassium iodide, potassium sulfate, zinc sulfate) and Brightwell FlorinFE (Fe Iron oxide, iron sulfate) may help them to adjust.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Water changes likely will slow down the cycle somewhat, but IMO fish health is more important. Ammonia and nitrites are extremely toxic to them. 

The cycle will still continue with water changes, since the bacteria colonize the surfaces in the tank, not the water column. 

As far as lighting goes, I'd personally put a Coralife T5NO over your tank.

Or you might see if your fixture will accept T8 bulbs?


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hilde - I'm curious, do you work for an aquarium product company? The reason I ask is that many of your post seem to suggest a product of some sort to resolve the posters issue/s. Just wondering. Don't take it the wrong way, I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my questions & issues & don't want you to stop, I'm just wondering.

The red gill issue was minor, only 3 had what appeared to a "Newbie" to be red gills. I added 2 new plants & did a small water change. The mild redness that I saw had deminished over the next couple days, cleared up fast.

Laura Lee - My light fixture is too old to accept T-8 tubes, I asked at Home Depot the other day when I went to price out new fixtures & tubes. Something to do with magnetic ballast or something like that. I'm going to see how the plants do over the next month or so........ I may buy 3 of the 8.5" clip on style light fixtures that Lowes sells & find a good bulb for each of them. Any idea's on screw in bulbs for this type lamp?
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...-1373-FL-300NPDQ12&storeId=10151&rel=nofollow Any help or suggestions appreciated. Brian


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Prostock442 said:


> Hilde - I'm curious, do you work for an aquarium product company? The reason I ask is that many of your post seem to suggest a product of some sort to resolve the posters issue/s. .


No, in fact I am unemployed at present. Just became a certified nurse assistant. I tried the El natural way. After 3 months BBA over came my plants. Thus been experimenting. I am just a wannabe scientist. :icon_lol:


Prostock442 said:


> I may buy 3 of the 8.5" clip on style light fixtures that Lowes sells & find a good bulb for each of them. Any idea's on screw in bulbs for this type lamp?
> http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...-1373-FL-300NPDQ12&storeId=10151&rel=nofollow


There are the twisted bulbs (CFL's) that are rated daylight that may work.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well I wish you luck in finding employment - Hey, how about your local fish store? You have the knowledge & with your urge to help others, you'd do great.

What is BBA? Remember, I'm a NOOB to the fish world, LoL.

I wish my tank would cycle already, I know it takes time but I'm growing impatient. I see algae forming on some rocks I added to the tank & want to buy some algae eaters & some cat fish. Any suggestions on these type fish?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Prostock442 said:


> Well I wish you luck in finding employment - Hey, how about your local fish store?


I don't like the local fish store (LFS). Went to school to be nurse assistant. After tanking Phlebotomy state test will start looking for employment as nurse aid. Love helping others. 


Prostock442 said:


> What is BBA?


Black brush algae.


Prostock442 said:


> I wish my tank would cycle already, I know it takes time but I'm growing impatient. I see algae forming on some rocks I added to the tank & want to buy some algae eaters & some cat fish. Any suggestions on these type fish?


Adding floating plants can speed the process up. Algae, especially brown algae is normal in the beginning. No tank is completely without algae. My favorite algae eater is Chinese algae eater. Probably not a wise choice for some eat on other fish and will get too big for my 29 G. But I don't have any special fish in tank at present. Best algae eating fish I have read are the Black Mollys and Simease algae eater. Many sell the Flying Fox as Siamese algae eater, due lack of knowledge.


----------

